
Processed foods are a much bigger health problem than we thought - SaulOfTheJungle
https://www.vox.com/science-and-health/2019/6/11/18652653/diet-weight-loss-ultra-processed-foods-microbiome
======
smn1234
I was just reading Stephan Guyenet's chat with Chris Kresser on processed
foods and how palatability of such foods constantly triggers the body's
reward-system with some big consequences on health- affecting something called
set point and throwing it off. Seems really concerning indeed. Much more here:
[https://chriskresser.com/the-healthy-skeptic-podcast-
episode...](https://chriskresser.com/the-healthy-skeptic-podcast-episode-10/)

